# Help! Dishonest breeder?



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Oops! Forgot to mention I'm taking her to the vet today or tomorrow so I can try to get a professional opinion on all of this too!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

This looks like a very young baby, you need to take her to your vet ASAP.she looks like she still needs her mother, why have you switched breeders 3 times, may I ask? Any way this little thing needs her mother, looks like she is still sucking from her.Please. take her to a vet now, please,Sorry, just saw your post about the vet.And please let us know what the vet thinks. Thanks.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, I'm definitely going as soon as my dad gets home! I'm very worried about her. /: & I've been somewhat unlucky as far as breeders go. the first one said she had females but then, 2 weeks later said she didn't. I guess she sold them. (Which I don't quite understand because she told me they weren't old enough to be sold yet anyway) and then the second one kept flaking on me. she said her mom was really sick and to pick it up Sunday instead of Friday. then on Sunday we couldn't get a hold of her at all. Finally after spending hours online searching for breeders I found this one who was, apparently, a liar. ):


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She certainly doesn't look 13 weeks. Does she have teeth? And is she eating and drinking? I would be very concerned about hypoglycaemia with such a tiny one. Wobbliness can be a symptom so make sure she is eating and watch her carefully.

There are unscrupulous breeders who overstate a puppy's age because people will pay more for very small dogs - I'd get her to the vet as soon as possible, and seriously consider returning her to the breeder if the vet says she is 8 weeks or less. 

I am afraid this may be one of those cases that underlines why all the boring advice about taking time to find the right breeder, looking into pedigrees and health testing, checking references, etc, etc is so important...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She does not look like a 13 week old pup and certainly does not look purebred. She looks like she is perhaps part Pomeranian.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

This was my baby at 13 weeks. (Toy poodle) Walking, running, jumping, rolling... In full control. 

That baby doesn't look 13 weeks. It makes me sick when breeders lie!! Please get him to the vet or back with mommy.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

I was thinking that as well. She has Pomeranian like fur. The texture & what not. I just really need my dad to get home so we can go to the vet. I'm kind of freaking out worrying about her.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

She looks super young, but I'm not an expert. I'd look up online puppy growth stages. Until you can get her to the vet, I would make sure you offer her food as often as you can, because tiny pups can have trouble keeping their blood sugar up. I'm sorry this isn't going well for you! It's horrible to think you're getting one thing, and get surprised with a totally different puppy.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

This is a pic of a small toy that ended up at 5 lbs when grown. She is 6 to 7 weeks here.








The blocks on the quilt at 1.5 - 2 inches to give you a reference.  

She was my mom's. I don't think that your pup is full poodle either, she looks like she might be a Chihuahua poodle mix. She is very cute, but I do not think she is what you bought. A 13 week old poodle, more like a much younger cross. I agree with go to the vet, they should be able to give a closer age. 

Good luck, and sorry that your trip to poodledom has been such a rough one.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a pom cross pup.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I really appreciate the input. I will let you know what the vet says. After seeing your pictures I'm SURE I was lied too. I will probably be asking the breeder for a refund & reporting them to the Better Business Bureau. If you know of a reputable breeder in Texas, please let me know


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

If you can get to the pet store you might consider going and getting some puppy milk replacer. She might not be be young enough to need it, but its got lots of nutrients and won't hurt her if she's older.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

After reading the posts that posted while I was looking for the pic.  She could very well be part Pomeranian, that is also a common mix.
This is a chihuahuapoo pup from google images.








This is a pompoo pup, also google images.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know there are some great breeders here in Texas but it would depend on where you are. Other folks here might have experience on the smaller poodle breeders, I know more about the ones that have standards because all of the info I have on the small ones is way out of date due to it being from my mom.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You haven't said whether she is eating and drinking? As long as she is doing both, and you are keeping her warm, even a very young puppy will be fine until you can get her to the vet and decide what to do next. But if she is not eating, and has had nothing since you brought her home, than I would be thinking emergency, myself.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

So you found this "breeder" after another "breeder wouldn't answer your calls Sunday? I dunno about Texas...but it's Monday here in Ohio and that seems like far to big of a snap decision...did you ask to see the parents? Did you see proof of health testing? While those things might seem trivial to someone new to buying dogs from breeders they're the most important thing...we all hve hard lessons to learn, I've had mine...but hopefully next go around you're better suited to find a real breeder :/

hopefully the vet can give a better estimate of age.

Like was mentioned be aware of hyperglycemia in dogs that little...


----------



## Nuttu (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh my oh my, she looks young! You can roughly determine her age by looking into her mouth (does she have all teeth?) and measuring the length of her fur. If she's 13 weeks, individual hair should be around inch and a half long. I would guess she has never been groomed.
Make sure she is eating and drinking and has a warm place to rest. Call the vet and see what he/she thinks you should do with the puppy before you get to the clinic.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

No, she hasn't been eating at all, and only drinking very little. Vet appointment is at 2:20. (central time) also I live in the San Antonio area so if you know of any breeders at least somewhat near there..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SamiiSnorlax*: I know you are very worried and confused at the moment, but good for you for checking in here for some advice. For now, you just do your very best to stay as calm as you can and handle the puppy gently. She may be a very young poodle mix of some sort, but she can still sense your energy and if you aren't calm, it may unsettle her. I hope your father comes home soon and you get to the vet. I know you're doing the very best you can, help is in sight. Hang in there!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Try wetting your finger and getting it to her mouth. See if you can get her to take the moisture off your finger. Every little bit helps. She absolutely needs to stay hydrated.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this is heartbreaking :-(

I will be watching for updates and hoping the sweet little puppy is ok!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am sorry you are going through this. If she is 13 wks then you should have paperwork that is from the breeders vet stating what vaccines have been given. This pup should have seen a vet at least 1x if not 2x by this age. Snap a photo of the "registration" papers, many of us can figure that out. The breeder should have already filled in all info & signed the paperwork as well. All you would need to do is fill out your info & sign it.

Now I know this might sound harsh BUT if this person did misrepresent this pup then I would return the pup OR negotiate a refund of some sort. Whatever you find out that person needs to be told in writing the findings as well as a phone conversation. If none of that works then the BBB if she is a licensed business, poor ratings on any internet search, & there are a few sites to report poor business practices.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Find something sweet - glucose/corn syrup is ideal, but failing that some sugar. Dissolve it in a little water and rub it on her gums and the roof of her mouth with your finger. Keep on, every few minutes at first, and see if she will suck water from your finger as Arreau suggests. If she is not eating and not drinking and is wobbly and uncoordinated, you really do need to get her to a vet very quickly. I don't want to frighten you when it is important for you to stay calm and strong, but hypoglycaemia, which might be the problem, is life threatening, and every hour counts.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with FJM. A little corn syrup in the water is a great idea and may encourage her to take more off your finger. And if this puppy is not purebred, I would make every effort to get your money back, and any vet fees.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

You guys have been very helpful. I mixed some syrup and water & fed it to her with a straw. She seems to be feeling a little better. She tries to suckle the straw. She doesn't seem as lethargic. Thank you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Make up a dilute syrup - one dessertspoonful of syrup in a pint of cooled boiled water, and keep up the good work. The more slightly sweetened liquid you can persuade her to suck, the better! Well done - hang on in there!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It should pick her up very quickly. Be careful of anything other than a bottle. She could aspirate fluid into her lungs. Glad she seems better.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - let her lick the drops off the straw, rather than trying to pump it into her. If your father is not home in an hour or so, and there is no one else who can take you to the vet, scramble an egg very soft in a little butter (no salt) and try her with a teaspoonful of that when it has cooled.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

In the vet waiting room now - should be called back soon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

SamiiSnorlax said:


> In the vet waiting room now - should be called back soon


WHEW!!! Please update us when you can.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ditto!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope everything works out and the little one is ok!


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Vet said she was very dehydrated and under weight. (she weighed .8! Not even a whole pound!) They gave her an IV to help get some fluid in her. she cried, I cried because she was crying. lol. No serious problems, basically just malnutrition. They said she looks about 8 weeks old. She has her teeth & stuff. They gave me some very high protein canned food & liquid diet along with diarrhea medicine. I think she's going to be okay. They said she's too young to tell whether or not she's full poodle? I don't mind if she's not, I just wish I hadn't been lied to.

I think everything is okay. I'm supposed to call them tomorrow to let them know how she's doing. Hopefully she'll be happy & healthy soon. She's napping on my arm right now.









I'll let you all know if anything else happens. thanks for your concern and advice! I think I'm going to speak with the breeder about getting a refund & look into anywhere I could report her? I don't want other children to get sick puppies! So if you have any suggestions regarding that I would really, REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Very glad you got her to the vet in time! Aren't you still in High School? Will your Mom be taking care of her while you are at school? You seem like a very responsible young lady and I hope all turns out well for you! We are all concerned and hope you keep us posted on your pup,if you decide to keep her.....Hope you get a response from the breeder!

P.S. She sure is Cute!!!!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

I'm glad are taking such good care of her. I honestly wouldn't have ever guessed she was any poodle from the photos. She still looks younger than 8 weeks to me but glad she has teeth etc. and is doing ok now. Let us know happen with breeder.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The Better Business Bureau for sure, and The SqueakyWheel.com. There are other places if there are lemon laws in your State, but being from Canada, I am not sure where. I would search any threads by the poster Pinky. She has a horrible experience buying from what she found out was a puppy broker, and her pup died. She took it all the way and won.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

So glad to hear things are looking up for your girl! That's a scary way for your time together to start. Regardless of whether she's a full poodle or not, she sure is cute.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you have this breeder's address? If so, I would report her to the local police and tell them she sold you a malnouished puppy (get a statement from your vet). Who knows what else is going on at her home... it is worth investigating in my opinion.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Also, that puppy doesn't look like she has any poodle in her. Maybe she does, but she's certainly not purebred poodle and maybe zero poodle.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so relieved you got her to the vet and things seem under better control! I was hesitant until now to share this information, but there was a member (screen name "Pinky") who shared her tragic story of getting a pup from a questionable source, it did not turn out well and sadly the pup passed away. The owner was a young gal, like you, but she kept at it and got news and TV coverage to bring awareness to the puppy miller's fraudulent, heartless practices. When you are up to it, take a look at her story, here are some of the links. You can also do a search under her screen name. Meanwhile, best of luck to you and your little pup. You've been very brave throughout!:love2:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/16907-national-exposure.html#post209046
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/14011-lawsuit.html#post174460
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/9780-puppy-mill-cruelty-prevention-act-mo-people.html
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/8542-charlie-died.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad the puppy is going to be OK, although it sounds as if she will need quite a bit of TLC. I don't know whether she is all poodle, part poodle, or whatever, but she is very pretty, and I am glad you were there for her when she needed you. 

If you do decide to keep her (and I suspect she will sleep in your arms tonight and you won't be able to part with her in the morning!) there is lots of good puppy raising information at Dog Star Daily Pups pick up amazingly quickly - once she is getting good food and plenty of liquids I suspect she will be a very different, and much happier, little dog. Keep us osted, whatever you decide to do.

Did you see her with her mother and litter mates? And did you see where she was raised? I wonder if she is a puppy mill pup, sold through someone fronting as a breeder.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am glad that she is doing better. 

I still say she is half or quarter poodle. I have a friend who has a poodle that he was sold as pure poodle. The only thing is that now this pure poodle has erect ears... It looks as if it is a chihuahua poodle mix. Of course he was too old before this came up for him to do anything about it. 

He loves his dog and it is very sweet, but we feel as if it may have been traced back to a puppy mill. Even though he was assured that it was from a reputable breeder. 

He is an eleven year old dog now and has been a great pet for my friend. 

So what ever you decide good luck. But I would talk to the breeder about what the vet said at a minimum.

My friend is why I know so much about the differences in poodle mixes, we wanted to know what he might have been mixed with. 

Blessings to you all!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Goodness gracious! This is heart breaking indeed. I'm glad you get help and now you know where you stand with the pup's health. Do you mind sharing the breeder's name?

It is too soon to tell if she has any poodle in her. From her picture, she doesn't have wavy hair that poodle pups used to have. But she may will be later on. 

When I got Charlie, he has wavy hair. Now, he has erect ears (so he must be a mix) but his coat is curly. We haven't done dna test yet but the trainer said he has more poodle in him because he is so smart. Regardless, he is my best buddy.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

OMG- please don't read the story about Charlie while you have a sick pup!!! It's absolutely heartbreaking! There is definately valuable information there, and I think everyone new to puppy buying should be directed to it so they know what not to do. But concentrate on getting your puppy well and try to think as positive as you can, because I really do think that helps!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Cailin77 said:


> OMG- please don't read the story about Charlie while you have a sick pup!!! It's absolutely heartbreaking! There is definately valuable information there, and I think everyone new to puppy buying should be directed to it so they know what not to do. But concentrate on getting your puppy well and try to think as positive as you can, because I really do think that helps!


You don't mean my Charlie, do you? Nothing heartbreaking about his story, other than he is a mix.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Ok, Cailin77, I got it. Its another Charlie. I read that story and my heart breaks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No- we had a young member on here who bought a pup from what turned out to be a puppy broker and her little Charlie passed away.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Charlie was much sicker, and didn't see a vet for several days. The OP took her pup to the vet within 24 hours - things could have been very different had she waited. And in one way, Pinky's story is inspirational - she took on the puppy brokers and won, and publicised the horrors of puppy mills and puppy brokers, even if it was, so very sadly, too late for little Charlie. But it may be a story to read in a day or two, when little New-Puppy-needing-a-name has recovered somewhat. And, like you Cailin77, I think it is something all those considering buying a pup need to read.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

fjm,

I second that. It should be a sticky. I found the thread on Cailin77 profile. My heart broke to pieces and now I want to run home to give my Charlie the biggest hug and I won't let him go. *sigh*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

How did you find the breeder and did you do much research before you got her? Perhaps you should be asking the breeder these questions. Just a thought.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

The puppy's name is Periwinkle, by the way. Sorry I'm not replying much -- taking care of baby.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

SamiiSnorlax said:


> The puppy's name is Periwinkle, by the way. Sorry I'm not replying much -- taking care of baby.


Periwinkle! The name just sparkles!! I hope the pup will too under your care. By all means devote your energies to her_ entirely._ We will enjoy hearing from you whenever you have the time. You're a good momma, knowing baby _always_ comes first!!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Periwinkle! I have some growing out my front door! And best of all it is so hardy! So I will be believing it to be a great omen for her! 

I wild harvested a few bits a few years ago and they have thrived! 









Hopefully so will your baby! 

Never feel you need to apologize for being off attending to whats important, your precious baby. :love2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Love the name! May she grow and thrive - and may you join us in trying to ensure that no other new puppy owners go through this anxiety and heart ache!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Love the name. You're a good momma!!! She is one lucky pup.


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

So glad she is okay...and I love the name!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so glad she seems better and know she will give you many years of joy.  She doesn't look like she is a poodle, but she is super adorable!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This situation is very sad. Your breeder is unscrupulous to say the least. Even if you don't care that the puppy is some kind of mix they should not get away with giving you a dangerously small puppy with fraudulent papers. You don't want to support a puppy mill breeder. I will sound hard hearted to many but the only way these people can be stopped is for people to stop buying these puppies. Get your money back and slow down. It is better to wait for a puppy from a quality breeder. It you don't mind a mixed dog go to a rescue don't pay to be cheated. One great way to find a breeder in your area is to go to a dog show in your area. I would call the humane society. I am concerned for any other puppies in this woman's care.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CT girl has some good points, but these people know that a person bonds with a puppy in about 3 days. If you have been caring for the darling girl, it is very, very hard to give a puppy back that you have bonded with. I am not sure if Texas has puppy laws, but in California you can get almost all your money back AND keep the puppy if someone has misrepresented them. Check to see what the laws are in your state.

edit: I just checked. Texas does not have any puppy lemon laws.  But, you can sue in small claims, call the better business bureau for assistance or the state's department of consumer affairs. I think all states should have puppy laws to protect people!

Please let us know how she is doing. She certainly looks younger than 8 weeks to me. My guess was 6 weeks from the way you described her and the way she looks.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Bad news! ):

She started throwing up & then refused to eat. I can get her to eat and drink some (liquid diet and water) but I sort of have to force her mouth open. She swallows and everything okay but it makes me feel horrible! Is it bad to do this? I can't get her to eat otherwise. We're going back to the vet first thing tomorrow morning. She was also shaking a lot. I'm trying to keep her as warm as possible. I'm not sure if she was shaking because the cold or low blood sugar?

I'll probably be up all night worrying and checking on her. I just wish she would eat willingly! she ate at the vets office, and I'm not doing anything different. exact same food and methods of feeding her. I don't understand why she won't eat. ):


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes she could be shaking due to hypoglycemia, or cold. But I would say it is because she is ill. I would be less trying to get solid food down her than I would liquids. If her tummy is upset, solids are more likely to come right back up. 

I would focus on getting slightly sweet water or replacement milk if that is the liquid diet they gave it to you. I know that some very small dogs never get very good about eating and so have to be all but force fed, but I would let a vet make that decision for you. If you try too hard you could hurt her by it going into her lungs. So I would be gentle about all you do with her. I know it is scary when it is your baby. And the smaller the worse it can be. But you are doing what your vet said, and you are taking her in as soon as you can. 

We are sending healing thoughts and prayers to you both.

Blessings, and you are doing all that you can right now. Take heart in that. 

:love2:


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah. I have been mostly trying to get her to eat (well I should say drink) the liquid diet. I tried diluting it with water and all kinds of stuff but she still won't willingly drink it. She won't even give the canned food a second look. I'll try sugar water again, I wanted to give her tummy a little time to settle between attempts.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to go with the skin to skin theory and suggest you put her on your chest where she'll have your body heat and heartbeat, and continue with trying to get some fluids into her. I'd let her sleep for 30 minutes to an hour, then try more fluids.

I'd also wipe her paws and mouth with a moist, cool washcloth - she may even try to suck a washcloth if you dip the corner in the sweet water.

Dogs run hot (about 101-102 seems to be the number I remember as normal), so taking her temperature is a good idea if you have a rectal thermometer around - I'm not sure if the ear ones work on dogs.... Is her nose hot and dry or cool and wet? Do the pads of her feet feel hotter than the rest of her? Are her eyes clear or cloudy? Does she appear to focus or not? 

Call your Vet's office now. They will have an answering service and page the doctor if you tell them it is an emergency and you need to speak with the Vet. If not, google emergency vets near you. 

Has she slept at all? What about potty?
Instinct says to keep them awake and keep trying to force fluids, but she probably needs an IV for fluids and some sleep. 

If there has been no potty since you got home from the vet, be sure you tell them that when you call. 

praying for you and your baby tonight!


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

sarahmurphy said:


> I'm going to go with the skin to skin theory and suggest you put her on your chest where she'll have your body heat and heartbeat, and continue with trying to get some fluids into her. I'd let her sleep for 30 minutes to an hour, then try more fluids.
> 
> I'd also wipe her paws and mouth with a moist, cool washcloth - she may even try to suck a washcloth if you dip the corner in the sweet water.
> 
> ...


She has been sleeping and pottying, the liquid diet I last fed her seems to have stayed down. I will get started on trying those, don't have a thermometer. She doesn't feel especially warm & her nose is moist. Her eyes look kind of unfocused. Like she's just really out of it..


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

If her nose is wet and she is peeing, you are in a winning position. Hold her near your heart - that heartbeat is very soothing and healing for all sorts of babies. Did your vet check for worms and ear infections? get some sleep with her!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree with the wash rag trick, I have used it on a kitten that lost it's mom until I could get a bottle to use. I still am not sure that she is ready to be away from momma. The kangaroo cuddle is the best for all kinds of baby's for sure. It is used with the most fragile of neonatal patients with great effect. Put her at your heart and snooze while she does. That way you will feel what is going on and you will wake as needed. 

Blessings to you both. 
:love2::amen:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

How is this situation going? Is the puppy okay?

You were lied to, for sure, and I do not want to salt the matter, but you are part accountable for this. 

Research, research, research!

If you're not the one providing the veterinary care for the animal, then why were your parents not involved in situation? 

I'm not pointing that out to start something, or make you feel bad, but because it's an important lesson for young people to understand.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm so sad to read about this poor puppy...

Please keep us updated... I hope your parents are 100% on aboard caring for her...


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm definitely not trying to upset anyone, but you should have done more research, seen the facilities and the parents. Seen real papers. Puppy mills or puppy brokers pray on naive people. 

I really do hope the best for you and Periwinkle, but I'm not experienced in dogs that young so I don't have any advice other than to keep her close and watch her, and let her feel safe. Everything's changed for her, and she needs stability. She's your responsibility now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I am so heartbroken for you. I know this sounds like a far stretching connection, but I think you are going through a lot of emotions that I went though when I had my son very premature. There is such excitement and giddy anticipation of the new arrival. And then when things go way off course from what was planned, it is gut wrenching. It is like emotionally going from 80 miles per happy straight into a brick wall. I commend you for seeking support and guidance. Disappointment and worry make minutes go by like days. It helps to know there are people out there cheering for a positive outcome. And the suggestions as to how to keep your baby hydrated have been wonderful. A mammal can live a lot longer without food than water. 

You seem to be a very mature young lady. I like that you are considering a therapy dog program in the future. Poodles can make amazing therapy dogs. I hope this experience doesn't taint your desire to pursue that goal eventually.

I saved and bought my first dog at 16. It was a very tiny, very fragile Maltese. And while saving for a dog took a long time, buying it took a split second. It from a pet store in a large city mall - the kind you don't see anymore. I was lied to about being "sent the paperwork." When I pushed the store, they told me that there had been an error with lost documents and it couldn't be registered. They said I could return the dog and get a different one. Who could do that? 

My poor parents had to put so much money into vet bills until I graduated from college and was able to pay them myself. Not to mention the dog was $600 which was a big chunk of teenage-cash back in the 70's. The post before pointed out Texas does not have a puppy lemon law. Perhaps you could be the young lady who convinces her state representative to write one. I would certainly join the fight from Houston.

Don't beat yourself up for being taken advantage of. As pure and good as we can be, there is always someone out there that can match it with greed and evil. In my 50 years I have been deceived many times. And as much as I learn and grow each time, I am aware that there will probably be many more times I will be duped. It is unfortunately why we need lemon laws and small claims court. I am just so sorry your issue involves a living creature. It makes it ever so much harder to take.

And while I am rooting for a wonderful outcome to your current situation, I can happily report how my situations ended. My son is 27 years old and a paramedic whom I am very proud of. And the Maltese died at the age of sixteen years on her favorite pillow.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Mariah said:


> I'm definitely not trying to upset anyone, but you should have done more research, seen the facilities and the parents. Seen real papers. Puppy mills or puppy brokers pray on naive people.
> 
> I really do hope the best for you and Periwinkle, but I'm not experienced in dogs that young so I don't have any advice other than to keep her close and watch her, and let her feel safe. Everything's changed for her, and she needs stability. She's your responsibility now.


It seems to me that the OP wanted her female puppy by Sunday and went through 3 breeders to make that happen...

I am really hoping this little baby is going to make it... She's so beautiful...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Samii has learned the hard way that the advice on the forum to research, build up a relationship with a breeder, and be prepared to wait for the right puppy is there to protect both dogs and puppy buyers - but just now she is struggling to pull a very sick puppy through the night. And I know that I would not be able to hand a puppy back to the breeder who had allowed it to get into such a state in the first place, no matter how rational that might be. 

For tonight, focus on keeping her warm, comfortable and hydrated, and getting her to the vet again in the morning. The rest can wait. My thoughts are with you both - let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would return the puppy. It still needs it mother. I have raised healthy pups on a bottle and they eat willingly. This pup is sick. So sorry, but you need to return it and give it a chance at life. Also, You need to demand your money back and report this person. They need to be stopped !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SamiiSnorLax*: I hope little Periwinkle gets the veterinary care she needs, and you have the ongoing support of your family and friends during this tough time. I know you're trying with all your might to do the right thing for your pup. I'm hoping for the best for you both!:hug:


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Periwinkle is eating again, willingly. She's also drinking but only out of my hand. Still, improvement. I don't think I've slept more than a few hours through out the night. Even when I'm not fussing over her I'm too worried to sleep. We'll call the vets office soon and see what they think. she's behaving a little more puppy-ish. Like whining for my attention and being a little more active. My boxer adores her. She sits by her kennel and just watches her. I think maybe it her maternal instincts, even though she's been spayed.

Anyway, I think maybe he'd tummy was just upset a while after puking. I'll ask the vet about it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Samii, and welcome to the wonderful world of sleepless nights, well known to Mums of puppies and human babies the world over.

She will be getting quite a lot of fluids from the food, if it is canned or liquid. If you get some puppy milk replacer, and add a little to her water, you may find she likes it better.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

SamiiSnorlax said:


> Periwinkle is eating again, willingly. She's also drinking but only out of my hand. Still, improvement. I don't think I've slept more than a few hours through out the night. Even when I'm not fussing over her I'm too worried to sleep. We'll call the vets office soon and see what they think. she's behaving a little more puppy-ish. Like whining for my attention and being a little more active. My boxer adores her. She sits by her kennel and just watches her. I think maybe it her maternal instincts, even though she's been spayed.
> 
> Anyway, I think maybe he'd tummy was just upset a while after puking. I'll ask the vet about it.


Hi there. Great job taking care of your baby Periwinkle. I think it's a perfect name for a teeny baby. You've done everything right for Periwinkle. Keep up the good work. 

It must be very overwhelming to have expected a healthy puppy and so early on having to deal with everything you have. Take all the positive advice you've been given and use it well! Don't be too frazzled by some of the comments right now. 

Take it all in stride and you're doing everything right. Keep us up to date and first and mostly stay in contact with your vet. (You're doing a great job with that). Take a deep breath. Maybe if your Boxer is super gentle, Periwinkle can snuggle up to her tummy. It's going to be cozy there. Keep an eye not to let baby get too excited. 

Hugs, Lea and Murphy.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Hope that all is well with you and that little one, this is what it's like being a MOM, eather to a human baby or a fur baby, your doing fine, keep us all posted , were ALL here for you and her.


----------



## LuvMyBelvedere (Mar 4, 2013)

She is definitely NOT 13 weeks old. My boy below is 9 weeks old, he's a toy as well. Yeh she needs to go to a vet what a horrible situation. I am so sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep up the good work and please keep us in the loop. Prayers for little Periwinkle!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been reading that post hoping everything would be ok for you and Periwinkle so I am really happy things are looking good. Thanks for taking care of her, she is a lucky puppy to have you cross her route.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

She's been acting so much happier, vet said things sound okay and we're going back in on Thursday to check up on things and make sure she's gaining weight. I can already see the liveliness coming back to her personality. Its amazing. I'm glad I ended up with my little Periwinkle, I just might have saved her life. Not what I was expecting, but still a blessing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You and Periwinkle have a whole lot of hearts counting on a happy ending, thanks for the latest good news!!:happy:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How lovely to get good news = we were so worried for you both yesterday. May she now go from strength to strength!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear she's doing better 
And I'm glad you're being responsible and caring for her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love good news! Just keeping little Periwinkle warm, and fed, and loved, like you have been doing thru your nightmare, speaks of what a wonderful young woman you are! You now have a very large group of 'Moms' out here cheering for you and That precious little doggy! We are going to be waiting for all your updates !


----------



## Meo'smom (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you very much for keeping us posted! I think you did an excellent job taking care of your little Periwinkle! I also think you should do something about the place/person you got your puppy from. Although Periwinkle was VERY lucky to have you as her mom, her litter mates might not be as lucky...and also future litter mates...if you decide to go forth in your battle against these people, please let us know and we will be sending positive thoughts, encouragement and probably a few hints!:act-up: And for everybody that was telling you you should've done this and you should've done that...well..a little too late for that BUT lesson learned! right?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That's wonderful ! Love a happy ending! Take lots of photos, as we will want to see what she looks like as the gets older!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I am so glad that Periwinkle is doing better! I know how fast things seem to happen with little ones. 

I have nursed baby's through for friends and fostering. As well as abandoned ones, so I know the hours that you have put in. I recommend resting when she does as much as possible. I know you have other responsibilities, so do this as you can. It is what all new mothers have to learn to do. 

I just believe that this will draw the two of you together in a very special way.

Keep us updated as possible, and let us know what you choose to do about the breeder. Even if you choose to keep Periwinkle and I don't see doing anything else, that does not preclude talking about getting some or all of your money back. I know that you have bonded, I went through a poisonous snake biting my mpoo when she was just about 15 weeks old. I was frantic and nursed her through it all and she was my heart dog even before that, but we were inseparable after that. So I really do understand. 

But ask for some sort of accommodation from your breeder as to the amount you paid or help with the vet bills. A reputable breeder would do no less in my opinion. Call the human society to let them know you got an ill dog from her, if she will not work with you. 

Good luck with whatever you do. :love2:


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

She's been eating so well! And my boxer is super gentle with her, Periwinkle wags her tail so fast every time Rockette starts sniffing her. Her poop has also gotten a lot firmer thanks to the meds the vet gave us!
I found the number for the san antonio humane society, they closed just twenty minutes ago! I'm definitely calling again tomorrow.
thank you all so much<3

I'm going to post some pictures in just a few minutes.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What encouraging news!! Sounds like Periwinkle is feeling _lots_ better, so you can too. We _all _can!! Love the image of her wagging her little tail when Rockette gives her attention. Go Periwinkle, live long and prosper!!:whoo:


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

My babies

















She's easiest to photograph when she's asleep.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What great photos!! Periwinkle is just darling!! What a little peanut she is!! She looks so content curled up on your lap I half expect her to purr!! How wonderful!! You really made my night, thanks for posting the pictures. And for being so brave and loyal and caring and attentive to your new pup. Rockette looks like the perfect, gentle older sibling. All the very best to you!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I came on here looking for an update. I am so happy she is doing better today! She doesn't look all poodle, but she does look like she might have a bit of poodle in there. I think I am seeing a bit of curly hair at least. 

I understand being young, have some money in your pocket and finally being told you can get your puppy. Just remember this experience for the next time in your life when you get a puppy. In the mean time, Periwinkle is adorable! Be careful with Rockette even though she is sweet, Boxers are also very active. Make sure to protect her from the overexuberance from Rockette. 

Thank you for posting such great pictures of your new little girl!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What wonderful pictures of them! Perwinkle looks like she's doing just fine now! Yr boxer is so sweet! Looks like Periwinkle is firmly embedded in your heart! Good job!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Happy to see a happy puppy, and I love the pics. Just make sure she gets her rest, one thing little toys deal with as well as very young pups, is that being too tired can happen very fast. So make sure you both rest.  

Blessings to you both.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> I came on here looking for an update. I am so happy she is doing better today! She doesn't look all poodle, but she does look like she might have a bit of poodle in there. I think I am seeing a bit of curly hair at least.
> 
> I understand being young, have some money in your pocket and finally being told you can get your puppy. Just remember this experience for the next time in your life when you get a puppy. In the mean time, Periwinkle is adorable! Be careful with Rockette even though she is sweet, Boxers are also very active. Make sure to protect her from the overexuberance from Rockette.
> 
> Thank you for posting such great pictures of your new little girl!


heck, remember it when you are shopping for a car, a house, a husband! Seriously! Love and kisses to you and your babies!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Awwww....she is soooo precious!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What excellent news to wake up to - and I also think she looks more poodly in those photos, especially the first and third. Well done - you have had a tough beginning and a hard lesson but now you can settle down to falling in love with each other (and doing whatever is necessary to prevent others going through the same heartache and anxiety).

ETA Has anyone mentioned the very good advice on raising a puppy on www.dogstardaily.com? Well worth a browse!


----------



## samaraveda (Feb 25, 2013)

I had something like this happen to me when I was in high school too. I bought a toy poodle from an Amish guy (and he was pretty much a puppy mill, he bred lots of breeds and always had puppies), and I took it home and it kept vomiting and shaking and having seizures. I took the dog back two days later and got a refund. It was so sad  He eventually closed up shop. Now I will only get poodles from reputable breeders who show and try to better the poodle breed.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is really cute and aren't Boxer's the best! I have had 3 and all were wonderful dogs. As Outwest stated, I know how it is to be so hopeful and young and not wanting to wait too. I bought my first dog in a PET STORE! I was clueless, but lucky, he was very healthy and I am sure was only there because he was a Maltese with pink skin. Now you know better, so educate everyone you know, when we know better, we do better.


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

There is surely a special place in hell for anyone would mislead a young girl by selling her an ill, mix breed when she is expecting and paying for a healthy pure poodle. 

Sometimes events in our lives happen for a reason. It could very well be possible that had you not acted on impulse and brought your pup home when you did it would have died in "care" of the "breeder."


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Dogs are so fascinating creatures, aren't they? Your boxer senses the little pup is in trouble so she comforts her little pal. *sigh* I'm so touched by their interactions.

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Anymore pics?  I'd love to see more of periwinkle.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Dog catcher said:


> There is surely a special place in hell for anyone would mislead a young girl by selling her an ill, mix breed when she is expecting and paying for a healthy pure poodle.
> 
> Sometimes events in our lives happen for a reason. It could very well be possible that had you not acted on impulse and brought your pup home when you did it would have died in "care" of the "breeder."


AMEN! Couldn't be but more eloquently! That's why, despite everything, I'm happy I ended up with Periwinkle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Periwinkle is still doing good, she eats happily now! she doesn't like the liquid diet though. guess it doesn't compare to the canned food! She's soo cuddly, every time I put her down to let her play she turns around to crawl back in my lap. 

Here are some pictures of my baby sister holding her. (they're in love with each other, I swear)

























okay, she's 11, but still a baby in my eyes!
And don't worry, she's extremely gentle and mature. She even helps me feed and clean up after Periwinkle. 

Also, I never leave the boxer alone with the puppy, they're always supervised. (just in case) I know someone mentioned something about that so I thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SamiiSnorlax*: I am totally falling in love with all the pretty little ones in your family! Just precious to see Periwinkle with your little sister. Both are cute as can be. I can feel the love between them all the way over here in New Jersey!! (Easy to see you were smitten with Periwinkle from the start!) So happy for how things are going, and to hear your pup has an appetite for solid food!!:eating:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am so glad to hear & see that Periwinkle is starting to pull through her ordeal. Have you contacted the 'breeder' yet? I would seriously get on your computer & send an email about everything that has happened while Fresh in your head. If no response then phone call as well. You need to get your money back or a refund for mixed breed not what you paid for a poodle. We all would also like to see the "papers" as well her vet records that should have been in your puppy pack. Don't let this issue slid, this how these awful people stay in business. They will continue to do this over & over again.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been following this thread and hoping for the best for you and Periwinkle. I'm so glad things seem to be looking up for both of you. Kudos to you for getting her the care she needed so quickly and putting so much effort into looking after her. Thanks for the pictures... she's a cutie.

When I was a young teenager, my family had wanted a poodle for a long time before we were finally able to get one. 20 years ago information about finding a good breeder wasn't as readily available as it is now with the internet, and we thought that buying a purebred poodle guaranteed us a good, healthy dog. We did get a purebred poodle, but one that had significant problems eating and drinking (the vet said he should have been put down at birth, and certainly never sold to anyone). Nevertheless, my entire family refused to send him back to the breeder in exchange for a healthier pup; instead, we accomodated his special needs, and he lived to be 17.5 years old, with very few health issues and many, many great memories along the way. I wish the same many happy years together for you and Perwinkle!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So wonderful to see Periwinkle with a twinkle in her eye. She is getting spark. I believe as long as you keep doing what you are doing, this little Princess will be fine now. The pics of her with your sister are precious!


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

More pictures.  she's eating so well! Her appetite has definitely improved!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's just adorable! Am happy for you that all seems to be good now! Keep the pics coming so we can watch her grow!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

So happy to hear that things are doing well. :cheers2: I love the pics of Periwinkle and your little sister, and not to be outdone, your brother? Hiding behind the couch. 

Blessings to you all!


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

AngelsMommy said:


> So happy to hear that things are doing well. :cheers2: I love the pics of Periwinkle and your little sister, and not to be outdone, your brother? Hiding behind the couch.
> 
> Blessings to you all!


Lol! I was wondering if anyone would notice him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

SamiiSnorlax said:


> Lol! I was wondering if anyone would notice him!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I did.  I was the baby of my family and usually doing that to not get my picture taken. Too funny.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely photos - and it is wonderful to see her enthusiastically tucking into a huge bowl of food (well, scarcely a mouthful for your Boxer, I know, but a big meal for a tiny pup!).


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

You have a lovely family, and may God bless you for nursing this sick baby back to health like you've been doing!


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

Called humane society and animal care services, I can't report the breeder since I don't have her address. ): she also ignores any attempts at communication, I even tried from different phone numbers. Her name is Ashley Mendoza and her number is 8308652042 if any of you want to take a crack at it! I'll keep looking, think I might try calling the police. Tell me if you have any other suggestions.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

[email protected] that is her e-mail address.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Does the woman who you got Periwinkle from have a website? Maybe that would help with you reporting her. Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

SamiiSnorlax said:


> Called humane society and animal care services, I can't report the breeder since I don't have her address. ): she also ignores any attempts at communication, I even tried from different phone numbers. Her name is Ashley Mendoza and her number is 8308652042 if any of you want to take a crack at it! I'll keep looking, think I might try calling the police. Tell me if you have any other suggestions.


I sent you a Private Message via the forum. Look for it when you have a chance.


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

No, she doesn't have a web site. Found her in the classifieds. (i know, bad girl ): ) but thank you SO much Chagall's mom! I'm definitely closer now


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It really does underline the importance of the age old advice to visit the premises where a puppy you are interested in was raised, and to see it with its mother, as an absolutely minimum precaution. In the UK there are now pups being brought in from Eastern Europe on Pet Passports that have been forged or falsified - some falsely claim the pups are over 15 weeks as that is the minimum age for Rabies vaccination. Pups are transported over long distances in often appalling conditions, and sold through brokers and pet shops in the UK. Apart from the misery of the puppies, there is a very real danger of bringing rabies back into the country...


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I was curious as to how you found out about her? Was it on Craigslist or was she set up some where? Okay just saw through a classified ad.

Sometimes that kind of info helps track someone down. Is she in San Antonio like you are? Is she on Facebook? I mean an email is easy to just stop using and her move on, same with a phone number. So anything concrete that you have would be good. 

I would call the police and ask if there is a complaint that you can file. You might check city hall, or the county clerk, as well as the Better Business Bureau where you bought the pup. They might have some good advice by the way of knowing if there is a regulation that she violated.
Even if it is needing a business license in the jurisdiction where she sold the pup. I know that selling a sick pup is bad, but in some jurisdictions not a violation. But you might also check to see if it violates the health department rules.

Each city and county here have different rules. You might check with the sales tax office in the state, they might have info on her, as sales of that type do require that you pay sales tax, although she may not have that either. But if there is a tax id, they would have an address. 

Just some thoughts.

Good luck.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks so much better! In those first photos I was really worried, she looked like she was so lethargic. I still find it hard to believe she is even 8 weeks, let alone 13 weeks old, but she is eating, she is eating! 

Your sister and brother are almost as cute as Periwinkle (shhhh....don't tell them that).


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I admit that she doesn't look 8 weeks to me either, but as you say, she is eating and we are all dancing in excitement with that wonderful news.  
:dancing2:


----------



## SamiiSnorlax (Feb 20, 2013)

I know, I wouldn't believe it if it weren't for her teeth. I think maybe it's the malnutrition that's kept her so small. ): poor baby!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

she is tooooo cute what a cute name you picked out!!! love her!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

She an adorable puppy... I'm so glad she's eating and drinking...

You say that you don't know where her breeder lives... Didn't you pick her up from them? How did you acquire her... ???

I have had a lot of byb dogs over my 63 years, but I always picked them up from the owner....

I am not trying to be critical... You are doing an amazing job...


----------

